# شاهد قناة الطريق بث مباشر وادعم القناة في نقل الاحداث في مصر



## GAD FOR JESUS (10 مارس 2011)

*شاهد قناة الطريق 


**بث مباشر


** وادعم القناة في نقل الاحداث في مصر*
*

شاهد قناة الطريق لتري الاحداث علي ارض الواقع


نقل الاحداث بكل امانة و عدم تزييف الحقائق
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2011)

*دعم للقناة أم لمنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (10 مارس 2011)

*
سلام المسيح اخي 

صوت صارخ

انا مش عايز دعم للمنتدي ولكن للقناة وانا قصدي بدعم

يعني نقل القناة علي كل المنتديات المسيحية وليس بمعني المال

انا لم اقصد اطلاق ذلك والرب يبارك حياتك

سلام رب المجد معاك

وشكرا علي مرورك الطيب

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2011)

*حبيبي الرابط به شريط عن المنتدى وليس اكثر .... لهذا سألتك *


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (10 مارس 2011)

*
اوك صوت صارخ

الرد للتوضيح وشكرا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2011)

*يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً
برجاء التقيد بقوانين القسم والمنتدى العامه
*


----------

